
Microsoft Internet Explorer security fix released, includes Windows XP users - yiedyie
http://business.financialpost.com/2014/05/01/internet-explorer-bug-fix-microsoft/?__lsa=e80b-046a
======
bhartzer
Awesome, now we can all go back and start using IE again.

~~~
yiedyie
No way. But there are corporate environments where IE is needed for certain
tasks and with that bug ICT was in the water with sharks.

